# Kirkwood powder



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Kirkwood was loaded yesteerday!
I was in Jackson by 7:15, and the town was all white. It started snowing immediately up on 88 and It took me quite a bit to get to Kirk. Once there I hopped on Chair 6 as soon as it was open, got a fantastic run, and then got stuck on it for 30 minutes for the usual power outage. The ride was great after that, no one on that run.
Moved to the wall for 2 steep uns and then to the backside, that was still closed. 

After 15 minutes they opened, letting the first 50 or so up...everybody was screaming....the whole day flew in an instant, at one point a guy asked me the time and I realized it was 2PM already...incredible...I rode until 3:30...Epic day until the end..one of those you can't stop riding even if you can't feel your back leg anymore.
I need a powder board...keeping mine afloat was a workout...

Going up Chair 4...first 30/50 people...









The Backside untraced













































Deep enough?  (chair 6)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Now that is what I am talking about! Excellent stoke! 

Did you see Chair 11 at all? Rumor has it a tree got blown over and either derailed or broke the cable...


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

holy freshie pow, thats what i dream about


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I got stuck for 30 min on chair 6 at my second run..everybody was there besides a couple of folks on 5, after I did "the wall" twice
then moved to the back side... I think that accident happened few days ago...



killclimbz said:


> Now that is what I am talking about! Excellent stoke!
> 
> Did you see Chair 11 at all? Rumor has it a tree got blown over and either derailed or broke the cable...


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow!......, that looks like so much fun and those are fantastic pics.

Damn, I bet there was some serious stoke on the mountain that day.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

More than stoke was an animal-like frenzy..to try to get to the fresh before anyone else...lol...powderhounds hunting for the last patch! But yes...everybody was hollering at that first guy from the chair

Chair 6 first runs


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Life is good!!:cheeky4:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Sure is...and there's another system coming monday!


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

great pics!! dang.. that untracked pow is like icing on a cake.

i was there on sunday.. my first time. and i was in heaven!


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

looks fkn awesome glad you guys enjoyed it


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

Very Nice ! You definitely scored .


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Maybe hitting it again tomorrow...last day of the season. SInce I started snowboarding I also started to like summer less...Sure, I climb and do other stuff, but riding has became a real obsession...a very good one. I know I won't ride my board for a while...that's why I'll probably go up tomorrow...IF they get some new snow...whiche they should apparently..


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

from 3/31 epic day, one of my best in years!!! : )


































videos


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Really cool videos! THe POV is really different from that prospective...Very cool! Thanks.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks, I was on the 3rd chair on 6 when it opened, got 2 laps and went to 5 and just missed being on 6 when it broke. went to 10 and got several laps on it before going to the backside. just an epic day getting pow all over the mtn, pretty much rode the entire day straight through to about 3:30 when I could barely stand. 4/1 wasn't bad either you just had to work a little harder to get it. I was riding the T-bar and shoots when that opened and got some great runs there until about 12:30 when my legs were just done. looks like some more over the next couple days, it's the winter that just keeps giving


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

PowSurfer said:


> from 3/31 epic day, one of my best in years!!! : )
> 
> What type of camera are you using and what is that you have it on? great quality and stability in the shot. I am looking for a camera for next season?


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> PowSurfer said:
> 
> 
> > from 3/31 epic day, one of my best in years!!! : )
> ...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I hear you man...same exact thing....a "can't stop" day. I went back and forth up the B-side until I was so wobbly I knew I would eat it...and went to the front...and called last run about 5 times...
Glad you didn't get stuck on 6...I was cursing all of you guys riding as I was up there...watching everybody else ride fresh! lol I liked 6...but the backside is just magical... 

Epic day.
I'm going again tomorrow just for the hell of it...last day of the season... we might get 4 inches tonight.




PowSurfer said:


> thanks, I was on the 3rd chair on 6 when it opened, got 2 laps and went to 5 and just missed being on 6 when it broke. went to 10 and got several laps on it before going to the backside. just an epic day getting pow all over the mtn, pretty much rode the entire day straight through to about 3:30 when I could barely stand. 4/1 wasn't bad either you just had to work a little harder to get it. I was riding the T-bar and shoots when that opened and got some great runs there until about 12:30 when my legs were just done. looks like some more over the next couple days, it's the winter that just keeps giving


----------



## JD808 (Feb 27, 2009)

Couple shots from Chair 2. By the time we were going up 4 the excitement was too much and the camera never came out.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:wow, and this is in April? unreal.


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like they are gonna be getting another dumping.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Powsurfer those vids are amazing!


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

sidewall said:


> Powsurfer those vids are amazing!


thanks, I still get a big grin on my face when I watch them! my best day in years


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

They just got a foot of fresh and it's dumping..insane!  What a season! Too bad most of it is closed already.


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

nice pics... so jealous. last year i demoed a burton fish on one of their epic pow days and it was amazing. i highly recommend it for days like this. hurt my knee this season so i been missing some great storms.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

pawlo said:


> They just got a foot of fresh and it's dumping..insane!  What a season! Too bad most of it is closed already.


Closed? Psht....Go to Norm's Nose and lap-out Eagle Bowl!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

CAn I borrow your snowmobile?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

One of my favorite lines is right on the tip of Norms. There are 9 different mini chutes you can launch into or just bomb through. 

And yeah you dont need a snowmobile to lap out eagle bowl  (Unless 10 is closed, in that case never mind haha) Unfortunatly me being in Seattle for school does not allow me to ride Ktown as much as I would like


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm thinking about going one last time sunday...no pow sure...but I'll miss even the slush when it's going to be 112 here in Pleasanton and all I will be able to ride will be my longboard skate...
WEll yes...if 10 is open I can get to Eagle...lol Point is with all the addicted pow-hounds here...the whole front side gets tracked in like 7 minutes...






stoepstyle said:


> One of my favorite lines is right on the tip of Norms. There are 9 different mini chutes you can launch into or just bomb through.
> 
> And yeah you dont need a snowmobile to lap out eagle bowl  (Unless 10 is closed, in that case never mind haha) Unfortunatly me being in Seattle for school does not allow me to ride Ktown as much as I would like


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

pawlo said:


> I'm thinking about going one last time sunday...no pow sure...but I'll miss even the slush when it's going to be 112 here in Pleasanton


I had the same issue gnawing away at me.....soooo I'm going to Utah. No Pow, but at least I get one more hit in.



pawlo said:


> lol Point is with all the addicted pow-hounds here...the whole front side gets tracked in like 7 minutes...


I hit Norm's/Eagle a few times the Saturday before I left and It was still pretty healthy (tracks, sure) at 1:00. Question is, do you want to endure the forever-ride on 10 for runs on Norm's?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

WEll you don't have a choice...Kirkwood lifts remind me of the ones I was riding in Austria as a kid...ancient and slow. They need new lifts.
Utah...nice! I went to revelstoke last moth...but conditions sucked. Check the TR page.





neednsnow said:


> I had the same issue gnawing away at me.....soooo I'm going to Utah. No Pow, but at least I get one more hit in.
> 
> 
> 
> I hit Norm's/Eagle a few times the Saturday before I left and It was still pretty healthy (tracks, sure) at 1:00. Question is, do you want to endure the forever-ride on 10 for runs on Norm's?


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

was hoping to get up this weekend but still sick. looks like more snow next week, so closing weekend it shall be, gotta get my last turns in to hold me over until december!!!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I hear you....they might have some friday..according to the weather forecast...



PowSurfer said:


> was hoping to get up this weekend but still sick. looks like more snow next week, so closing weekend it shall be, gotta get my last turns in to hold me over until december!!!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

pawlo said:


> I hear you....they might have some friday..according to the weather forecast...


If a storm comes through and makes its way to Utah , I am going to be P*ss*d!!!!!!! I got all premature and jumped on this weekend rather than riding it out for next weekend!


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

looks like they might get a couple of inches this weekend but nothing like the past couple of weeks. 

also they're giving away free lunch to passholders on sunday... 

i'm guessing it will be a long while before they upgrade chair 10. i think they have to buy a new power plant this year so i doubt they're going to be investing in other on mountain improvements. 

the upside is the slow lift means it takes a little longer to get tracked out. if norms nose gets tracked out, you can head far boarders right under the cirque and that area holds its snow for a while (esp. since it's north facing). though you do loose some vert on the traverse.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

mannie said:


> .
> 
> the upside is the slow lift means it takes a little longer to get tracked out. if norms nose gets tracked out, you can head far boarders right under the cirque and that area holds its snow for a while (esp. since it's north facing). though you do loose some vert on the traverse.


That traverse is brutal. I took it a few times and you have to give-up the vert to get away from the cliff faces. Plus, once you drop in, you have to be careful of the ridges that valley-out. I damn-near hucked myself off a 20ft cliff while I was grooving through some trees.


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah it can get dicey when the tree line drops off unexpectedly... i've had some near misses as well. but for people in search of powder, it holds it pretty well.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I know..I got a couple of epic days there thios season...hard to top that. I do love more the long lines of the Bside...Eagle is fun, but shorty. Last time instead I followed some locals (65th day for them 10th for me of the season) down the palisades..that was...steep..lol..There's a secret cave there too..pretty cool.



mannie said:


> yeah it can get dicey when the tree line drops off unexpectedly... i've had some near misses as well. but for people in search of powder, it holds it pretty well.


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah there are two caves on the mtn (that i know about). One is in between sentinel and the palisades (prolly the one you hit). And the other one is off chair 10. Its about 1/3 way down the first tree run, boarders left. It's also a pretty popular jump... so you gotta watch out when you exit the cave!

and agreed. backside is my fav. cuz there are so many options. laps on thundersaddle are the best. oh next year.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah...got SO addicted this season...it's going to be a long summer..unless I decide to actually buy a freebord. I have a friend whos' really good on both..snow and pavement. Pavement is no pow thou....I didn't get hurt yet either..
My favourite runs are on Fawn's ridge...the wave and then down those rolling hills..and the tree run back to SUnrise...

well I got my S Pass already....



mannie said:


> yeah there are two caves on the mtn (that i know about). One is in between sentinel and the palisades (prolly the one you hit). And the other one is off chair 10. Its about 1/3 way down the first tree run, boarders left. It's also a pretty popular jump... so you gotta watch out when you exit the cave!
> 
> and agreed. backside is my fav. cuz there are so many options. laps on thundersaddle are the best. oh next year.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

looks like several other like minded riders in this thread. I got all my best pow days riding solo. I just bought my network pass for next year, hope to get out on some pow days with you all!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

SAme here! Let's keep that in mind...for about 8 months...lol



PowSurfer said:


> looks like several other like minded riders in this thread. I got all my best pow days riding solo. I just bought my network pass for next year, hope to get out on some pow days with you all!


----------



## csf (May 1, 2009)

sweet pics dude! I was getting the goods at mammoth mtn the same day! Several of those shots actually reminded me of what I shot at MM. Good stuff. I posted several of my pics in the trip report forum.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

gorgeous pics man...the one before the last one is incredible...
It's going to be a long freaking summer guys....damn!
And I need to ride MMT...it looks unreal.

wow..impressive work Cory...Let me know if you like to take climbing pics rthis summer..I'm usually around Sonora pass or Shuteye (Gorgeous climbing crag near Oakhurst)





csf said:


> sweet pics dude! I was getting the goods at mammoth mtn the same day! Several of those shots actually reminded me of what I shot at MM. Good stuff. I posted several of my pics in the trip report forum.


----------



## csf (May 1, 2009)

pawlo said:


> gorgeous pics man...the one before the last one is incredible...
> It's going to be a long freaking summer guys....damn!
> And I need to ride MMT...it looks unreal.
> 
> wow..impressive work Cory...Let me know if you like to take climbing pics rthis summer..I'm usually around Sonora pass or Shuteye (Gorgeous climbing crag near Oakhurst)


thx pawlo! more of a landscape photographer than anything else but will keep that in mind if I feel like some climbing pics!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

HA! It's snowing again in Kirkwood..Looks like I'm waxing that board again...Slush! I'm coming!


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

ugh...i really need to move to tahoe for a season. anyone know when they start hiring lifties? hehe.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll be up there Sat with my kids, maybe sunday as well! last days


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

This is too funny...Last run tomorrow! and it's snowing! Lol! half a foot of fresh on the trees.....421 at the Kirk!


----------



## wvbms (Apr 16, 2010)

Rode 15"-18" at Heavenly today. I think it was the first time all season (or maybe in years) that Heavenly got more out of a storm than Kirkwood.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Good for you man..I had a blast too..and ended the season. 9 to 3:45 non stop...I crawled back to the car...lol



wvbms said:


> Rode 15"-18" at Heavenly today. I think it was the first time all season (or maybe in years) that Heavenly got more out of a storm than Kirkwood.


----------

